# Macromedia Flash Player and Vista



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

My sister recently purchased a new PC with Vista installed. We cannot get Macromedia Flash Player to download under Vista. We called Macromedia to discuss the problem, and apprently you can't download it under XP or Vista at the present time. Seems to be a software problem on their end. The tech we spoke with could not get the download to initiate under XP either. Has anyone had any luck with Flash and Vista downloads recently? Thanks :upset:


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I installed a 2004 version of macromedia and it was successful.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Baldi ... She has been talking to Dell about the problem. Only problem there is that she can't understand the person she is dealing with if you know what I mean!:4-dontkno


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

TexasBandit said:


> Thanks Baldi ...  She has been talking to Dell about the problem. Only problem there is that she can't understand the person she is dealing with if you know what I mean!:4-dontkno


Yeah I knwo what you mean. Some of these companies have overseas customer service agents. Hard to understand sometimes. 

If you can somehow find an older version of macromedia it should work. I tried installing the newest one as well but no luck. Then I remembered I had an older copy on disk and tried it and it worked. I'll try to do an update perhaps it'll work that way.


----------



## WDSnav (Dec 2, 2005)

I had macromedia flash working...until I ran diskcleanup then I can't get it to work no matter what I do.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

It sure sounds like Microsoft released Vista before the third party software guys were ready for it. I would think this would be a major coordination point for the roll out, but when you are Microsoft, I guess you don't have to coordinate with anybody! Stay tuned sports fans ... they may get their act together yet! :wave:


----------



## WDSnav (Dec 2, 2005)

I tried to contact microsoft but they want 60 bucks them cheap [email protected]#$!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

TexasBandit said:


> It sure sounds like Microsoft released Vista before the third party software guys were ready for it. I would think this would be a major coordination point for the roll out, but when you are Microsoft, I guess you don't have to coordinate with anybody! Stay tuned sports fans ... they may get their act together yet! :wave:


Why blame Microsoft for an Adobe problem? 3rd party software companies have had the longest ever time between OS's to get ready - I would direct my venting at them for not being ready.

The beta version of an upcoming update for Flash Player 9 is now available and works for me 2 minutes ago on Vista. This release contains bug fixes, adds Vista support to the ActiveX player, and also includes a feature that I think you will all be excited about ... full-screen mode in the web players.


http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm not blaming Microsoft entirely, but some coordination should take place between operating system vendors and thrid parties so that the migration to the new software is fluid. This one has been nothing but a big pain. Don't get me wrong, there is a lot to like about Vista, but not working with third party software isn't one of them. It's called being considerate of your users. I am a retired DBA Manager with over 25 years experience, and one condition of rolling out new software is that it work with third parties. Sorry if you don't agree, but to get a new PC with a new operating system and having to "jump through hoops" to get it to work with other software is definitely NOT fun! :4-dontkno


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

that's fine and you are correct, except for the fact that flash IS working with Vista. I am running it now. So not really sure what the problem is.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

The problem occurs when you try to download from the Adobe site. Nothing happens. The Adobe tech that I talked to could not get it to work either ... and he was using Windows XP. That was about a week ago. I just tried it, and the same result. It may work with Vista, but if you can't download it ... well, need I say more.


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Nov 27, 2003)

I had a problem getting it to download at a site, went to another site using Google and it downloaded and installed with no problem. Don't know which site I had the success.

Bob H.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've noticed downloads from the Adobe site have been very slow for the last few weeks. Try *Softpedia*.


*Vista: Getting Adobe Flash Player to Work*


> To properly update your Flash Player, you need to run the installation as Administrator. Follow these steps to properly install Adobe Flash Player:
> 
> For Vista (*32 bit*):
> 1. Open Computer.
> ...


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice work Koala!!! 

As we can see guys, rather than being Vista and a Microsoft problem, it seems it was a problem with the Adobe website. How strange it is that many people are so quick to blame MS. Glad that fix works though!!


----------



## willowkis (Apr 3, 2007)

For Vista (32 bit):
1. Open Computer.
2. Navigate to C:\Windows\System32\.
3. Scroll down and open the Macromed directory.
4. Open the Flash directory.
5. Right-click FlashUtil9b.
6. Select Run as Administrator.
7. When the UAC prompt appears, select Continue.
8. Follow the Flash Player installation wizard.


Hi Koala, I've tried this but it still doesn't work, do you have any other ideas please?

Kim ray:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

@willowkis and TexasBandit,

I have been having trouble using Macromedia Flash Player also and finally got around to finding out why. I found out what worked was unistalling it and reinstalling it, but there is a catch, you have to use the adobe uninstaller.

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_14157

I had trouble with it on three different vista installs, all home premium and this worked everytime


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Doby ... I'll pass that information along to my sister. She is throughly frustrated with Vista ... or should I say trying to make things work with Vista. Thanks Again ... :beerchug:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome, sorry to here of your sisters frustration, have her pop in her with her problems and hopefully we can help.

Let me know how that works


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Doby ... I'll let her know about the site. It has really helped me in the past, and I'm very glad I found it. I'm a retired DBA Manager, but that was in the mainframe days, and I just try to do the best I can in this "new era". Thanks Again ...:4-cheers:


----------



## Bicky (Apr 28, 2007)

I have tried ALL of these suggestions but the flash player still wont work on my Vista machine, works O.K on Xp on my other machine. Any suggestions - is there an alternative to Macromedia ?????


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Is your maintenance up to date? I would think Microsoft has put out patches by now to address the problem.


----------



## gapwheat (May 5, 2008)

TexasBandit said:


> My sister recently purchased a new PC with Vista installed. We cannot get Macromedia Flash Player to download under Vista. We called Macromedia to discuss the problem, and apprently you can't download it under XP or Vista at the present time. Seems to be a software problem on their end. The tech we spoke with could not get the download to initiate under XP either. Has anyone had any luck with Flash and Vista downloads recently? Thanks :upset:


----------



## gapwheat (May 5, 2008)

Unless there has been a recent change, it is probably not a Vista issue, but the fact that you are using a 64 bit browser instead of a 32 bit browser. As far as I know, flash player still does not work with a 64 bit browser. Try using a 32 bit browser like fire fox and you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## caradais (Jun 1, 2008)

gapwheat said:


> Unless there has been a recent change, it is probably not a Vista issue, but the fact that you are using a 64 bit browser instead of a 32 bit browser. As far as I know, flash player still does not work with a 64 bit browser. Try using a 32 bit browser like fire fox and you shouldn't have a problem.


Well I seem to have tried every suggestion under the sun with my friend's laptop which is running Vista. Including changing the security settings, admin controls etc. (yes, and uninstalling flash, restarting with new security settings and then re-installing flash). Also tried the run as administrator with the updates as suggested earlier.

It is running Vista Home Premium (32 bit). Do I need to download other types of drivers at all?

Thanks in advance


----------

